
Ask HN: What Domain Registrar has the best TOS/provides best service & privacy? - vonklaus
I had a nasty shock when I received an email from support at a particular company after cancelling my email hosting. It was free and I paid about 2 dollars for an extra &quot;account&quot; which isn&#x27;t really an account. Regardless, I asked for cancellation and asked for the money back which was denied by the terms of service. Whatever, 2.00 however the terms had this clause:<p>&gt; This Agreement may be terminated: (i) by You by submitting a cancellation request via the Help-desk support system at least three (3) working days before the Service is due to renew;<p>&gt; In the event of termination or suspension of Services under the above circumstances, You agree (a) that no prepaid fees will be refunded to You; and (b) that [ host redacted ] may take control of any domain name associated with the terminated Services, provided such domain name was registered through [ host redacted ] domain name registration.<p>Now, I am not sure how this would be enforced, but I just feel their services is lacking and I need to find a better provider. I was wondering if their is a registrar known for being:<p>&gt; great with support<p>&gt; pro-privacy<p>&gt; honest<p>&gt; have integrity<p>Please post your host &amp; experience here as I need to transfer asap.
======
herbst
I always like namecheap. The support is great (there is a live chat thingy)
and you get a year free privacy protection (whois protection) with most tlds.
It feels like they are honest and also the prizes are great.

~~~
vonklaus
I liked Namecheap. I would double check some of the clauses in their TOS...

I am leaning toward rackspace, thanks for the input.

------
smartbit
You might like Gandhi.com, no experience with them protecting my privacy
against legal actions. Otherwise seemingly decent.

